# magen k9 israel



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

magen k9 Israel -
a few shots from our courses -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZhW_6gyhM


I hope you will enjoy it


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the scenarios that you are running. Pretty cool.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sefi sahar said:


> magen k9 Israel -
> a few shots from our courses -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZhW_6gyhM
> ...


pretty cool for sure ... gotta love the guy being dragged down the stairs in the ole gumby suit lol ... ouch that hurts lol


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very nice Sefi. Love how the TEAM works together and the scenarios are realistic and the dogs have obviously been exposed to lots of different enviroments. Also nice to see multiple dogs engage with no issues.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> I like the scenarios that you are running. Pretty cool.


thank I am you glad that you liked it


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> pretty cool for sure ... gotta love the guy being dragged down the stairs in the ole gumby suit lol ... ouch that hurts lol



yea it is a pain proof decoy that one, he actually done it for 4-5 times that day.
it is hard to notice but it is 3 dogs that take part in that scene.

glad you liked it.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> Very nice Sefi. Love how the TEAM works together and the scenarios are realistic and the dogs have obviously been exposed to lots of different enviroments. Also nice to see multiple dogs engage with no issues.


 
thank you for the complimants Howard, I am glad you like it.
I am glad you noticed the scnerios and the team work.
we use multiple dogs a lot of time in anti terror scenarios


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sefi sahar said:


> yea it is a pain proof decoy that one, he actually done it for 4-5 times that day.
> it is hard to notice but it is 3 dogs that take part in that scene.
> 
> glad you liked it.


yeah great video Sefi... I have been the one bouncing down the stairs myself so I thought it was funny lol


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> yeah great video Sefi... I have been the one bouncing down the stairs myself so I thought it was funny lol



it is funny. especially when you hear the "dong" noises on the metal stairs
:mrgreen:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

that was magnificent!! i especially liked the dog work with the Krav Maga--i trained in Krav for almost two years and it was fantastic, i really miss it, but wow, you combine Krav with a deployed Malinois and no one can stand in your way!!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sefi how often do you guys have to deploy the dogs on the street or in service? I would imagine based on where you are that you guys are probably using dogs in hostile situations regularly.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Catherine Gervin said:


> that was magnificent!! i especially liked the dog work with the Krav Maga--i trained in Krav for almost two years and it was fantastic, i really miss it, but wow, you combine Krav with a deployed Malinois and no one can stand in your way!!!



I am happy you liked it... the k-9 krav maga combinations was natural to us and was "born " in the field because during action we had more than once to help our dogs to take down a suspect or his mates. all of our crew members are krav maga practicions and train with our trainer gm Haim Zut. we did it under action so we said why not train it on regular base so with gm haim zut we wright a special form of fighting for k-9 and handlers. and it was worth it.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Sefi how often do you guys have to deploy the dogs on the street or in service? I would imagine based on where you are that you guys are probably using dogs in hostile situations regularly.


we deploy our dogs and mans on daily bases for our costumers and government on the street and on the field.
we are according to last year statics the company with the highest overall number of suspects caught during crime or wanted mans brought to justice (few hundred's) in israel, and the highest overall number of explosives detection on the field (a few dozen's) in israel 
this year I still don't know the numbers but I bet we still the first.
(and we are not the biggest company btw - on the opposite).

and all thou we all did our service in the I.D.F and gain our citizenship in a time of war we go on reserve when they call us.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sefi sahar said:


> we deploy our dogs and mans on daily bases for our costumers and government on the street and on the field.
> we are according to last year statics the company with the highest overall number of suspects caught during crime or wanted mans brought to justice (few hundred's) in israel, and the highest overall number of explosives detection on the field (a few dozen's) in israel
> this year I still don't know the numbers but I bet we still the first.
> (and we are not the biggest company btw - on the opposite).
> ...


I admire the heck out of you guys over there. My son is about to deploy to a spot very near you... I will tell him to look you up (he was raised surrounded by working dogs and helped me a lot through the years with them). We were just recently discussing the K9 culture there and he was interested in checking you guys out. Keep up the good work and godspeed to you guys.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> I admire the heck out of you guys over there. My son is about to deploy to a spot very near you... I will tell him to look you up (he was raised surrounded by working dogs and helped me a lot through the years with them). We were just recently discussing the K9 culture there and he was interested in checking you guys out. Keep up the good work and godspeed to you guys.


Thank you its worm my heart
Where does your son about to deployed? And as what if I may ask.
You and your son invaited to visit us of course.
Best regards


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sefi sahar said:


> Thank you its worm my heart
> Where does your son about to deployed? And as what if I may ask.
> You and your son invaited to visit us of course.
> Best regards


your kindness is appreciated my friend. He is in the US Air Force.. and will be on the border of Israel and Jordan ... they will be working in Israel extensively according to his orders. Again thank you for your hospitality.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> your kindness is appreciated my friend. He is in the US Air Force.. and will be on the border of Israel and Jordan ... they will be working in Israel extensively according to his orders. Again thank you for your hospitality.


Any USA solider is a freind of us.
If he ever need Anything tell him we are here.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sefi sahar said:


> Any USA solider is a freind of us.
> If he ever need Anything tell him we are here.


rest assured his feelings and mine are the same... I will pass on your kind words to him.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE] and all thou we all did our service in the I.D.F and gain our citizenship in a time of war we go on reserve when they call us.[/QUOTE]

Me and my big mouth...


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

*Magnificent! May I ask, do the pups live with their handlers, or are they kennelled?*


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Wayne Scace said:


> *Magnificent! May I ask, do the pups live with their handlers, or are they kennelled?*


We have kennels but we allow most of the handlers who chose it to take the dogs home.


----------

